# EAA WITNESS breech face question



## ptechjpjr (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello. I would like to know if anyone knows if the width of the breech face of a 9mm Witness slide is the same as the width of the breech face of a 38 Super Witness slide. Any help would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

I bet they will be damn close, but the only way for sure, would be to use an inside micrometer & measure each to the .000" of an inch. Good luck !!!


----------

